# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Dclarer un sous domaine

## Agoye

Bonjour,

J'ai un site web (que j'heberge) : www.monsite.fr
Je souhaiterais crer un sous domaine : test.monsite.fr mais je n'arrive pas  trouver de doc sur la procdure. Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de nom de domaine  dposer mais comment faire??

mon environnement : windows server 2000 + IIS

merci

----------


## krapno

salut, d'abord ajouter et faire pointer l'hte "*test*" du domaine "*.monsite.fr*" vers l'ip de ton serveur, la mme que tu as utilis pour l'hte "*www*" (ceci sur l'interface de gestion dns de ton domaine)

dans iis, affiche les proprits de ton site "*test.monsite.fr*" et spcifie une valeur d'en-tte d'hte, bouton avanc  cot de Adresse IP : test.monsite.fr (port 80 et IP = ton IP)

dans iis, affiche les proprits de ton site "*www.monsite.fr*" et spcifie une valeur d'en-tte d'hte, bouton avanc  cot de Adresse IP : www.monsite.fr (port 80 et IP = ton IP)

voil @+  ::):

----------

